# Rimadyl for Bob?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I used Rimadyl for my arthritic springer spaniel - it worked wonders. I hope it will be good for Bob too (give him extra kisses from me!)


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

peppersb said:


> At the dog park the other day, I spoke to someone who said that Rimadyl did wonders for his old arthritic dog. He thought that Rimadyl had actually added a couple of years to his dog's life.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't think of trying this before! I've certainly heard of Rimadyl. I called my vet and we're going to give it a try. I'm aware of possible long-term liver or kidney damage. But frankly, my 16 year old boy Bob doesn't have much of a long term. We'll monitor the bloodwork, of course. Bob's main problem is his hips. I guess it is arthritis, but I've always just thought of it as bad structure. He has always had very poor structure -- was not able to run as fast as other dogs even when he was young. And now he is really having a lot of trouble getting around. So if this helps even a little bit, it will be a huge relief.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with an old arthritic dog on Rimadyl?



Yes, my 16 year old Poodle, Skipper. He's gone now but it worked so well for him. He actually started having arthritic joints around the age of 15, and our vet recommended it. Skipper never had any side effects.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

A friend's senior Golden Retriever had good results with it. Hope it works for dear Bob!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I am very excited about this and I love hearing about other dogs who benefited from Rimadyl. Really hoping it works for Bob. 

Bob's mobility is really bad. I constantly need to help him stand up. In the middle of the night, I hear him shuffling around, but he can't even move himself from lying on his right side to lying on his left side (or vice versa). So I get up and roll him over and then he goes right back to sleep. Really hoping that this Rimadyl makes life a little bit easier for both of us. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

My daughter gave Rimadyl to her elderly arthritic very large Pyrenees mix. I know it's great for some dogs, but old Ringo nearly died, it was so hard on his liver.  Be very cautious with it, it's extremely bad for liver and kidneys, and it's not just the long-term effects. They ended up switching him to tramadol, which helped, but did make him sleepy (it's an opiate). It's addictive, but he was in so much pain, they had to do something for the poor guy.

I have an older Scottie with a liver tumor that is eventually going to kill her. We can't give her rimadyl because of the liver, so she's on tramadol for the rest of her life. 

Just keep an eye on Bob, find out from the vet what to watch for in case of liver or kidney failure. It may work great for him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pippin-cat is on Metacam - different NSAID, but similar risks/benefits. He started showing symptoms of arthritis three or four years ago, and has been on metacam for over two years. I watch the dosage carefully (cats are more susceptible to overdose than dogs, with very narrow tolerances), make sure he always has food with it and also watch for side effects, but have decided the improvement in his quality of life outweighs a possible shortening of its length. Without it he hides away, only coming out for food and obviously in pain; with it he joins the rest of us wherever we are, can climb in and out of the window level cat flap using the steps I have built there, gets up and down from my lap and favourite chair, and even occasionally pounces and plays. I hope you find something that works as well for Bob.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb I think that Rimadyl or even Metacam could do great things for Bob. I do hope it works out well for you both. As long as he doesn't have any acute adverse reactions I agree that it isn't too important to worry over potential long term effects. 

The vet gave us seven days worth of Rimadyl for Javelin to keep him comfortable while he has his sutures this week. It definitely says give with food. I will give his first dose in a few minutes. If I had been thinking straight I could have told them I had Metacam in stock at home. It might have been an easier choice with respect to getting it into him.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Jupiter, who has been diagnosed with lung and liver cancer, is a new dog since starting both carprofen (generic Rimadyl) and tramadol.

This past year Jupiter was dragging around quite a bit. He had a crisis in September, and started the tramadol then...I did some research, and asked about the carprofen, and the vet agreed.

He is like a new dog. He is much more spry, runs a little bit in the mornings (maybe 10- 15 seconds?), has actually played for a few moments with Pericles, and is back to asking for affection. I'd stopped taking him to the groomers, because he had trouble standing, and was doing what I could myself (poorly), but now he's back to the groomers every three weeks!

I am kicking myself for not figuring out much earlier that my little stoic, gentlemanly dog was in pain. 

While Jupiter, according to the vet, does not have much time ahead of him, I am delighted that he can now enjoy the time he does have. He's 15, but these meds have made him seem 4 or 5 years younger.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Most Rimadyl in the US is a chewable tablet that the dogs find very tasty. This is both good and bad. Good in that they take the pill readily. The bad is they will consume all the tablets in bottle if they can reach it and then you have to deal with Rimadyl overdose which is not fun or cheap. Our dogs spent over 3 days in at the Vets when the cat knocked down a new bottle of Rimadyl and the puppy chewed it open... Luckily there were 3 of the pigs chowing down on the pills so while they were very sick none of them got a lethal dose.

Moral Keep those bottles under lock and key where they can't be accidentally knocked down or a dog can't find a way to reach them.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Bob report*

Bob has been on Rimadyl for 3 days now. He is actually a little bit worse in terms of walking. As usual, I need to help him get up. But once up, he is stumbling and falling a little more than usual. He seems to be OK when out on the grass. No signs of any problems other than being just a little bit more wobbly than usual. He has a good strong appetite -- the boy loves his food. He still makes regular demands for treats, and somehow at dinner time, manages to get up and walk into the kitchen and start moaning and barking to demand his dinner. Nothing like a little motivation to get Bob moving! Dinner!!! YUM.

My vet says to keep him on the Rimadyl for a full 10 days and then we will evaluate. 

Still hoping, but a bit disappointed that I am not seeing immediate improvement.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope given a few more days Bob (and you) will find life easier and with less pain. We've got fingers and paws crossed here Bob! It makes me smile when you talk about Bob's appetite and demands foe treats, lol.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Caddy said:


> I hope given a few more days Bob (and you) will find life easier and with less pain. We've got fingers and paws crossed here Bob! It makes me smile when you talk about Bob's appetite and demands foe treats, lol.


Thanks! Bob is a really funny boy. What a character. When it comes to food, Cammie is the total opposite. She needs to be called for dinner and then she cautiously examines her home-cooked dinner before agreeing to eat it. Sam is like a normal dog -- he knows when I am preparing his dinner, waits for it and happily eats it. They are all different! But Bob is the funny one.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I do hope the medication helps Bob - and you're monitoring for side effects which is good.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

With my springer it took about the 10 days your vet said to really see any difference. Hang in there and hopefully it will help Bob. Glad that his spirits are still high even if he is a bit wobbly.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Asta's Mom said:


> With my springer it took about the 10 days your vet said to really see any difference.


This is SO helpful! It renews my hope that maybe this will be our little miracle drug just as it was for your springer and others. Thank you. Where else could a person get this kind of feedback so quickly? Love this forum.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update, even if it doesn't seem to be working yet. As your vet and Asta's mom said it can take time to see what is really going to change. I am wishing you both well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

All fingers crossed that it kicks in for dear Bob.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Go figure!*

Well this is a first. It was time for our afternoon trip to the dog park. Bob was having trouble getting up/walking. So I dragged him and his dog bed over to the front door. I put the leashes on the other two and took them to the car, then came back for Bob. Well, he didn't want to go. Didn't want to go to the park???! Yes. He just didn't want to go. So I figure he must be feeling really terrible. I left him there on his bed by the front door and we came back 40 minutes later. He was still in the same place, and seemed ok. I got him back to his usual place in the living room.

Then, as I am writing this, he gets himself up and walks into the bathroom for a drink. (He prefers the toilet to the water in the dog bowl.) He just got up, walked over the slippery tile, to the somewhat less slippery tile in the bathroom, had a good long drink and then walked back to the living room as if there was nothing wrong at all! So he could get up to get himself a nice long drink, but not to go to the dog park? Go figure!

I'm trying to make sense of this. Here's my theory. The last 2 times we went to the park, I left him in the car while Cammie and Sam and I went out and played. He seemed happy with that. The alternative is walking into the park and then lying on the cold ground for half an hour or more. Not great -- maybe a little more walking and a little more lying on cold ground than Bob likes. So I'm guessing that he actually was expressing a preference for staying home. It is not something he has ever wanted to do before, but winter is coming -- it is getting colder and darker. So maybe he'd just rather stay home.

We'll see. We're walking into an uncertain future. Hard to get old.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Flower, for the last couple years cannot be bothered to go out from about early fall through late spring, too cold no matter ow warmly you dress her.
I am a little late in the game but I will mention that Flower who is 15 1/2 has been on Metacam daily for the last 18 months for her achy bones it has done wonders.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh you may want to try boots/ traction socks for traction on slippery floors helped alot with my mom's ancient pom


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, your theory sounds good! If Bob's overall pain level is less, then he may feel freer to express some preferences, such as enjoying peace and quiet while you are all out...plus, at this point in his life, he may enjoy mulling over his past dog park adventures more than adding to them.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope I have the wisdom to read my dogs' signals about what they do and don't want to do when they are old and looking at their closing chapters. It sounds like the rimadyl is kicking in. That is good news!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I hope I have the wisdom to read my dogs' signals about what they do and don't want to do when they are old and looking at their closing chapters. It sounds like the rimadyl is kicking in. That is good news!


I couldn't agree more! It is always important to observe and try to understand what your dog is "saying." But this is even more important as the dog gets old. I feel like I am constantly trying to read Bob. Is he in pain? Does he need to go out? Why is he moaning? Fortunately, he is a pretty good communicator. He has always known how to get what he wants. (When he was younger, he knew that 'sit' is a command that a dog gives to a person, and he'd use it to get people at the park to give him treats. So funny.) It is harder as he gets older and less mobile, but very important to try to follow what he is thinking and feeling.

The jury's still out on the rimadyl. Sometimes I think he's better, but I'm not sure.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*Final update*

Good news! After a slow start, it looks like this Rimadyl is really making life better for my old man!

For the last 4 or 5 nights, he has been able to reposition himself at night without any help from me. Previously, I'd hear him moving around and I'd get up and flip him over and he'd go right back to sleep. Now he seems to be able to move from lying on his right side to lying on his left side (or vice versa) all by himself. 

We went to the dog park today and he was walking all over the place! My dog park friends couldn't believe how well he was doing. He's doing much better in the house too.

So I think we are in good shape! Not bad for a 16 year old boy who has always had bad hips! Thanks for all of your comments and encouragement.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear that the rimadyl seems to be making a difference for Bob. Glad he could walk around the dog park and explore - great for a 16 year old gent!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That is really wonderful news:angel:

VQ


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Yay for Rimadyl, and so glad to hear Bob is doing so well with it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am very happy that dear Bob is finding some ease and even a pleasant outing thanks to Rimadyl. A 16 year old Standard Poodle is really amazeBob! Love him!


----------

